
The guerrilla gig-makers who changed music festivals forever - kikitee
https://www.huckmag.com/art-and-culture/film-2/desolation-center-desert-music-documentary/
======
ArtWomb
In similar vein is the Steve Aoki documentary on Netflix, _I 'll Sleep When
I'm Dead_

Diy networks were paramount to the label's early success. What's amazing is
how the circuit has morphed into Electric Zoo, Lost Lands, Imagine, etc. From
humble beginnings in underground LA nightclubs. And the pre-Twitter days of
MySPace and the Cobrasnake ;)

